# Indicaciones por parte de (los) adultos (artículo)



## NinaDee

Buenas noches,

Esta pregunta es una continuación de mi foro anterior sobre el uso del artículo definido en español: Measures extreme emotional responses; measures idiosyncratic fixed interests (definite article) Entiendo que no se usa el artículo definido para clases de cosas si el sustantivo en cuestión es un objeto directo; también parece que no se usa frecuentemente después de preposiciones. ¿Funciona igual cuando hablamos de sustantivos que se refieran a personas? Por ejemplo, en la oración hipotética: "Ángel es muy obediente; siempre sigue indicaciones por parte de (*los)* adultos" (Ángel es very obedient; he always follows directions from adults). En este caso, la oración se refiere a los adultos en general. 

No me queda claro esto, especialmente después de haber visto estos ejemplos en una tesis de maestría (El desarrollo psicomotor y competencias de interacción social en el lenguaje oral de los niños de pre escolar.): 

"Al respecto, Piaget (2008) planteó que el desarrollo psicomotor influye significativamente en el desarrollo de la inteligencia *de* *los* *niños*..." (17)
"Dada la gran importancia que tiene el estudio del desarrollo psicomotor *de* *los* *niños*..." (18)
"Al respecto, no se puede dejar de considerar que las destrezas sociales *en niños* son diferentes cualitativamente a aquéllas que exhiben los adultos..." (18). 
Todos estos ejemplos se refieren a los niños en general. Sin embargo, después de la preposición "de" el autor usó el artículo, pero no después de "en". ¡Gracias!


----------



## Melodea

"Al respecto, Piaget (2008) planteó que el desarrollo psicomotor influye significativamente en el desarrollo de la inteligencia *de* *los* *niños*..." (17)
"Dada la gran importancia que tiene el estudio del desarrollo psicomotor *de* *los* *niños*..." (18)
"Al respecto, no se puede dejar de considerar que las destrezas sociales *en niños* son diferentes cualitativamente a aquéllas que exhiben los adultos..." (18).

Sin articulo (en niños), es mas generalizado, no hay un grupo de niños que existen en concreto, ni siquiera en la imaginacion.

Pero el autor podria haber escrito "en los niños" tambien, no hay error en ninguna de las dos formas.


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> "Ángel es muy obediente; siempre sigue indicaciones por parte de (*los)* adultos"


Con artículo. Sin artículo, podría ser gramáticalmente correcto, pero es muy impersonal y no acostumbra a decirse.


NinaDee said:


> Todos estos ejemplos se refieren a los niños en general. Sin embargo, después de la preposición "de" el autor usó el artículo, pero no después de "en".


En el ejemplo que usa en, se podría haber escrito también con artículo.


----------



## NinaDee

Muchas gracias a los dos. ¿Entonces siempre se puede usar el artículo para un sustantivo que se refiera a un grupo de personas en general? Me parece que, si hubiera algún tipo de modificador después del sustantivo, no se usaría el artículo, a menos que se refiriera a un grupo específico de personas (p.ej., "El trabajador social les proporciona servicios a adultos mayores de 65 años"). Pero si es solo el sustantivo a secas, ¿siempre se puede emplear el artículo? Otros ejemplos que se me ocurren: "El niño tiene problemas para comunicarse con *los* adultos" (los adultos en general, no unos adultos específicos), o "Puede resultar difícil para *los *niños respetar el espacio personal". ¡Gracias por la aclaración!


----------



## Melodea

NinaDee said:


> Muchas gracias a los dos. ¿Entonces siempre se puede usar el artículo para un sustantivo que se refiera a un grupo de personas en general? Me parece que, si hubiera algún tipo de modificador después del sustantivo, no se usaría el artículo, a menos que se refiriera a un grupo específico de personas (p.ej., "El trabajador social les proporciona servicios a adultos mayores de 65 años"). Pero si es solo el sustantivo a secas, ¿siempre se puede emplear el artículo? Otros ejemplos que se me ocurren: "El niño tiene problemas para comunicarse con *los* adultos" (los adultos en general, no unos adultos específicos), o "Puede resultar difícil para *los *niños respetar el espacio personal". ¡Gracias por la aclaración!




Sí, *el articulo se puede usar siempre* (* excepción) pero no significa lo mismo si no lo usas, hay una pequeña diferencia. Pero cuidado: *a veces puede ser un error si no lo usas*. Si no estás segura, mejor usar el artículo o preguntar aquí.

"El trabajador social les proporciona servicios a adultos mayores de 65 años" => Muy general (en este caso preferible)
"El trabajador social les proporciona servicios a los adultos mayores de 65 años" => No tan general (en este caso no preferible)
Es como si el artículo *los *formara un grupo, el grupo de los adultos mayores de 65 años.
Sin el artículo tambien está ese grupo pero no está expreso. Es más abierto.

"El niño tiene problemas para comunicarse con adultos" => Muy general (en este caso preferible). El niño tiene problemas con los adultos en general, todos sin excepción.
"El niño tiene problemas para comunicarse con *los* adultos" => No tan general. El niño tiene problemas con los adultos, puede ser, por ejemplo, los adultos de la escuela.


"Puede resultar difícil para *los *niños respetar el espacio personal"=> Correcto
"Puede resultar difícil para niños respetar el espacio personal"=> Incorrecto

***= Si tienes dos sujetos:
El árbol
La navidad 
Y los quieres unir, entonces los unes con DE sin artículo detrás.
El árbol de navidad.


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> "El trabajador social les proporciona servicios a adultos mayores de 65 años"


A @Melodea esta frase le parece preferible a la frase con artículo. Sin embargo, a mí esta frase no me gusta nada. Si no se quiere poner artículo, quitaría el les. Si se deja el les, pondría el artículo (a los adultos mayores de 65 años). También cabría la opción de quitar el les y no poner artículo.


----------



## Melodea

Circunflejo said:


> A @Melodea esta frase le parece preferible a la frase con artículo. Sin embargo, a mí esta frase no me gusta nada. Si no se quiere poner artículo, quitaría el les. Si se deja el les, pondría el artículo (a los adultos mayores de 65 años). También cabría la opción de quitar el les y no poner artículo.



Tienes razón, Circunflejo. Así suena mejor todavía. Gracias por la corrección.


----------



## NinaDee

Melodea said:


> "El trabajador social les proporciona servicios a adultos mayores de 65 años" => Muy general (en este caso preferible)
> "El trabajador social les proporciona servicios a los adultos mayores de 65 años" => No tan general (en este caso no preferible)
> Es como si el artículo *los *formara un grupo, el grupo de los adultos mayores de 65 años.


Estoy de acuerdo. Creo que el caso con modificador y artículo parece referirse a un grupo específico de adultos mayores (quizás los adultos mayores de 65 años dentro de un complejo residencial, por ejemplo). 



Melodea said:


> "El niño tiene problemas para comunicarse con adultos" => Muy general (en este caso preferible). El niño tiene problemas con los adultos en general, todos sin excepción.
> "El niño tiene problemas para comunicarse con *los* adultos" => No tan general. El niño tiene problemas con los adultos, puede ser, por ejemplo, los adultos de la escuela.


Esto me parece curioso. Todos los otros ejemplos que hemos dado sin modificador y con artículo, se refieren al grupo en general. Solo este caso, después de la preposición "con", se refiere a un grupo más específico. ¿Por qué existe esa diferencia?



Circunflejo said:


> A @Melodea esta frase le parece preferible a la frase con artículo. Sin embargo, a mí esta frase no me gusta nada. Si no se quiere poner artículo, quitaría el les. Si se deja el les, pondría el artículo (a los adultos mayores de 65 años). También cabría la opción de quitar el les y no poner artículo.


Qué interesante, Circunflejo. ¿Así que el "les" solo se usa para referirse a personas y grupos específicos, y no generales? No lo sabía.


----------



## pachanga7

NinaDee said:


> Qué interesante, Circunflejo. ¿Así que el "les" solo se usa para referirse a personas y grupos específicos, y no generales? No lo sabía.


Lo que a mí me parece es que “les” sigue el mismo patrón que “los” y deberían usarse emparejados: o los dos, o ninguno (o al menos, el “los” puede usarse solo, pero no el “les” por tratarse de un pronombre secundario digamos). Si no es así por favor corríjanme.


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> Circunflejo. ¿Así que el "les" solo se usa para referirse a personas y grupos específicos, y no generales?


No soy gramático y, por tanto, no entraré a teorizar. Sin embargo, sí que diré que _el trabajador social les proporciona servicios a adultos mayores de 65 años_ no es incorrecto, pero ahí les no hace referencia a "adultos mayores de 65 años" sino a terceras personas no especificadas que son a las que el trabajador social proporciona "servicios a adultos de mayores de 65 años".


----------



## NinaDee

Ok, entonces el pronombre dativo debe ir acompañado del artículo definido.   



NinaDee said:


> Esto me parece curioso. Todos los otros ejemplos que hemos dado sin modificador y con artículo, se refieren al grupo en general. Solo este caso, después de la preposición "con", se refiere a un grupo más específico. ¿Por qué existe esa diferencia?


¿Podría ayudarme alguien con esta pregunta, por favor?


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> ¿Podría ayudarme alguien con esta pregunta, por favor?


Esperemos que @Melodea, que fue quien hizo la afirmación, se lo explique.


----------



## Melodea

Circunflejo said:


> Esperemos que @Melodea, que fue quien hizo la afirmación, se lo explique.



Aquí encontré una página que explica el tema con algunos ejemplos:
¿Se puede usar el sustantivo sin artículo (artículo = ∅)?


----------



## NinaDee

Gracias por el artículo, Melodea. Pero no sé si es aplicable en este caso, ya que no aborda el tema de los sustantivos pospuestos a preposiciones. Además, los ejemplos que he puesto siempre se refieren a la clase y no a un "ejemplar", como dice el artículo, pero a veces requieren el artículo y a veces no. Por eso la regla no me queda clara.

Se me ocurrieron otros ejemplos, aparte del con la preposición "con", en los que se omite el artículo, aunque el sustantivo se refiere a la clase entera: por ejemplo, las traducciones oficiales de las evaluaciones BASC y KABC al español son el Sistema de Evaluación de la Conducta de Niños y la Batería de Evaluación de Kaufman para Niños, respectivamente. Creo que en estos casos, se aplica lo que Melodea dijo anteriormente:


Melodea said:


> Sin articulo (en niños), es mas generalizado, no hay un grupo de niños que existen en concreto, ni siquiera en la imaginacion.



Sin embargo, pensándolo más, me parece que frecuentemente se omite el artículo después de la preposición "para", para estas clases: ropa para niños, series para adultos.

Agradezco cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar al respecto. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> Sin embargo, pensándolo más, me parece que frecuentemente se omite el artículo después de la preposición "para", para estas clases: ropa para niños, series para adultos.


 Ropa para los niños y series para los adultos se usarían en otros contextos. Por ejemplo, le dices a tu pareja, me voy a comprar ropa a/para los niños. Ahí no dirías ropa para niños puesto que tienes en mente unos niños concretos. Tenemos series para los adultos (del grupo) es algo que alguien podría decir, por ejemplo, en una excursión. En el caso de ropa para niños y series para adultos, niños y adultos estarían funcionando como categorías clasificatorias; las cuales no acostumbran a llevar artículo.


----------



## NinaDee

Circunflejo said:


> Ropa para los niños y series para los adultos se usarían en otros contextos. Por ejemplo, le dices a tu pareja, me voy a comprar ropa a/para los niños. Ahí no dirías ropa para niños puesto que tienes en mente unos niños concretos.


Entiendo, gracias por la confirmación, Circunflejo.



Circunflejo said:


> Tenemos series para los adultos (del grupo) es algo que alguien podría decir, por ejemplo, en una excursión.


En España, "serie" significa "excursión"? Acá en Perú significa "programa de televisión". 

Lo que todavía no me queda claro es este caso:


Melodea said:


> "El niño tiene problemas para comunicarse con adultos" => Muy general (en este caso preferible). El niño tiene problemas con los adultos en general, todos sin excepción.
> "El niño tiene problemas para comunicarse con *los* adultos" => No tan general. El niño tiene problemas con los adultos, puede ser, por ejemplo, los adultos de la escuela.



¿Siempre es así después de la preposición "con"? Por ejemplo: "El niño se lleva bien con sus pares y también con adultos" (los adultos en general). Es decir, después de la preposición "con", ¿siempre indica el artículo definido un grupo específico de personas?

Según lo que ustedes han dicho en este foro, parece que no hay una regla fija para cuando una categoría clasificatoria de personas —sin modificador y pospuesta a una preposición— lleva artículo y cuando no. ¡Y eso resulta muy confuso para personas que no son hispanohablantes!  ¿O hay una regla diferente para cada preposición?

¡Gracias como siempre!


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> En España, "serie" significa "excursión"?


¡No! Dije que es algo que se podría decir, por ejemplo, en una excursión. Alguien que esté explicando qué se va a hacer en una excursión escolar podría decir: para la sobremesa tenemos series para los adultos y dibujos (animados) para los niños.


----------



## NinaDee

¡Oh! Ups, perdón. Te entendí mal.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Si yo quisiera mantener bien general el tono de la afirmación, probablemente eliminaría el uso del "le" pleonástico también.
Es decir:

_"El trabajador social proporciona servicios a adultos mayores de 65 años"_
o
_"El trabajador social *les* proporciona servicios a *los* adultos mayores de 65 años"_


----------



## NinaDee

¡Gracias, Gonzalito! ¿Y con el artículo indefinido? Por ejemplo: “El trabajador social les proporciona servicios a unos adultos mayores de 65 años que viven en su barrio”. La oración todavía se refiere a un grupo específico de personas, pero son personas desconocidas. ¿Igual va el artículo? ¡Gracias!


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> “El trabajador social les proporciona servicios a unos adultos mayores de 65 años que viven en su barrio”. La oración todavía se refiere a un grupo específico de personas, pero son personas desconocidas. ¿Igual va el artículo?


La única forma de especificar que te refieres a unos adultos en vez de a los adultos o a adultos es usando el artículo indefinido así que sí que lo tendrías que poner. Lo que pasa a ser opcional es el _les_.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

NinaDee said:


> “El trabajador social les proporciona servicios a unos adultos mayores de 65 años que viven en su barrio”. La oración todavía se refiere a un grupo específico de personas, pero son personas desconocidas. ¿Igual va el artículo? ¡Gracias!


Sí, la oración sería correcta tal cual la escribiste, en ese caso.




Circunflejo said:


> Lo que pasa a ser opcional es el _les_.


Correcto, con el objeto indirecto, *lo normal *es usar "les" pleonástico en castellano. Así que, si no se utiliza(re), sería para ofrecer un tono o matices adicionales (en este caso, darle a la frase más generalidad).


----------



## NinaDee

Perfecto, ¡gracias chicos! Ah Circunflejo, sabía que se tendría que usar el artículo indefinido en este caso, solo no estaba segura si se utilizaba el “les”.


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> Ah Circunflejo, sabía que se tendría que usar el artículo indefinido en este caso, solo no estaba segura *de *si se utilizaba el “les”.


Les no es artículo sino pronombre; de ahí mi respuesta a tu pregunta.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

NinaDee said:


> solo no estaba segura si se utilizaba el “les”.


está bien, pero "les" no es un artículo, es un pronombre


----------



## NinaDee

Ahh tienen razón, perdón, puse la palabra “artículo” por accidente porque estaba pensando en el artículo indefinido. Sé que les es un pronombre.


----------



## NinaDee

¡Oh y gracias por la corrección gramatical, Circunflejo! La acabo de notar.  Me encanta cuando la gente me corrige.


----------



## Rocko!

Hay cierta independencia, que se comprueba porque se puede cambiar de posición:


_1.- Al respecto, no se puede dejar de considerar que *las destrezas sociales en niños* son diferentes cualitativamente a aquéllas que exhiben los adultos...

1.- Al respecto, no se puede dejar de considerar que*,* *en niños, las destrezas sociales* son diferentes cualitativamente a aquéllas que exhiben los adultos..._

En los niños = en ellos
En niños = cuando se trata de niños


----------



## NinaDee

Ah, qué interesante, gracias Rocko.


----------

